# Sudden Shaking (Nervousness)



## Sam & Baxter (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello Forum! My apologies if this is a repeat, but I couldn't find anything along these lines. We have two 9-year-old vizslas (not related), a male and a female. We live in our motorhome, so these dogs have spent their lives traveling in our motorhome or our jeep, and hiking at least every third day. Over the past two months, our female has become terrified of riding in the jeep. She's fine in the motorhome, but she'll no longer get in the jeep voluntarily, and once we're moving she shakes and pants and tries to jump into our laps. Until recently, she has been the ideal travel dog, relaxing on her pad whether in the jeep or the motorhome. 


In addition, we're seeing major changes when hiking with her. As recently as mid-June, she knocked out 12-mile hikes (in decent temps) with no trouble, tail up and exploring the entire time. Now she seems increasingly nervous during our hikes, and not enjoying them at all. It's not heat, and it's not lack of water.



We're confounded by this sudden change. We realize she's ageing, and cannot handle the long hikes like she did as a pup. But this is a dramatic change in a matter of weeks. She's either struggling physically on these hikes, is petrified, or both.


Combining the two issues, which have arisen at the same time, we figure the problem is either a mental issue or a physical one (duh, huh?). If mental, I don't know that we can do anything. Our hope is that there's something physical going on that makes riding in the jeep (rather bouncy) suddenly uncomfortable, and the same physical issue is making hiking uncomfortable for her.


I know it's a longshot, but has anyone experienced this type of dramatic behaviour change in an adult vizsla? Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure there could be any array of different medical reasons. My nine year old female, had a abrupt change last year. Hers was from fluid in the middle ear. The rest of her ear, what a normal vet could see was only a slight ear infection. 
I am sure it's happens to other Vizslas for a different reason, that was just my experience.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It sounds like she doesn't feel well, and associates the feeling to the place she maybe first experienced it or the place (car) that exacerbates it. Mental issues (A Vizsla with them?, lol) usually results from some fairly clear situation that stirs them. So, if she was spooked on a hike by a bear, etc. That doesn't seem to be the case here.

As they get older, they slow down and become even more needy (A Vizsla that does that? lol), they don't generally have the "I don't feel well" expression.

Call the vet, get her checked out. It's probably minor, but being a Vizsla means you dramatize everything to the hilt


----------

